# Smoked yellow perch



## crazymoon

First I had to catch the perch













P3260035.JPG



__ crazymoon
__ Mar 15, 2015






here they are ready to be cleaned













P1010024.JPG



__ crazymoon
__ Mar 15, 2015






Semi filleted with rib removal next













P1010026.JPG



__ crazymoon
__ Mar 15, 2015






All filleted now













P1010027.JPG



__ crazymoon
__ Mar 15, 2015






Into the brine which had rum, salt,  sugar ,pickling spice, garlic,and lemon pepper with some water













P1010029.JPG



__ crazymoon
__ Mar 15, 2015






forming a pellicle for an hour then into the smoker for   1 hour with no smoke at 120 then apple chips and a 20 degree bump every hour up to 160 with an IT about 145













P1010031.JPG



__ crazymoon
__ Mar 15, 2015






Finished product













P3150002.JPG



__ crazymoon
__ Mar 15, 2015






Thanks for looking! CM


----------



## mr t 59874

Looking good.  You just can't beat perch through the ice.  Oh, by the way, there are no perch or walleye in Montana.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






At our home, we only fish for perch and walleye.  The bass, pike and those pesky trout go back for someone else to take home.

Care to share your recipe and explain why you bring your temp up in increments?

Tom


----------



## Bearcarver

Those looks Fantastic, CM !!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I could eat a pile of them right now!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









My Son stocked some Perch in his pond last year.

I never got to smoke any yet, because they're so Dang Good Pan Fried!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Nice Job!!------------------
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## thoseguys26

That's killer. I grew up perch fishing in MN, WI, & MI and I've never smoked them. It's always a fish fry but those look fantastic!


----------



## timberjet

I don't even get that far anymore Bear, I was introduced to ceviche made with perch a few years back and it is astoundingly good and you don't lose as much moisture from cooking or smoking. MMMMMMM....... man I'm hungry now.


----------



## tropics

CM They look great,I miss ice fishing (bad back) Why do you skin them? (curious)


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew

Looks great CM !  I really like perch !  Thumbs Up

:points1:


----------



## atomicsmoke

Outstanding. Need to try it.


----------



## crazymoon

tropics said:


> CM They look great,I miss ice fishing (bad back) Why do you skin them? (curious)


Richie, I fillet them so there is no bone left, just a nice sweet hunk of fish !


----------



## tropics

CrazyMoon said:


> Richie, I fillet them so there is no bone left, just a nice sweet hunk of fish !


Thanks I like smoking fish with skin and the rib bones are tiny tasty bits. And yes I would eat a bunch of yours.


----------



## bigd3077

Looks really good!!


----------



## crazymoon

Mr T 59874 said:


> Looking good.  You just can't beat perch through the ice.  Oh, by the way, there are no perch or walleye in Montana.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At our home, we only fish for perch and walleye.  The bass, pike and those pesky trout go back for someone else to take home.
> 
> Care to share your recipe and explain why you bring your temp up in increments?
> 
> Tom


Tom , I too love perch and walleye even more! I start out low with these small fillets as I think they will cook to fast and not get enough smoke, probably unwarranted. Here is the recipe ,it came with a big chief smoker I had bought 20 + years go .

1 Qt water

1/2 cup non-iodized salt(I use 2-3 Tbspn and brine overnight]

1/2 cup white sugar

3 ounces white rum

1 ounce lemon juice

3sections garlic

3 Tbspn pickling spice

1/4 tsp lemon pepper

3 bay leaves


----------



## mr t 59874

CrazyMoon said:


> Tom , I too love perch and walleye even more! I start out low with these small fillets as I think they will cook to fast and not get enough smoke, probably unwarranted. Here is the recipe ,it came with a big chief smoker I had bought 20 + years go .
> 
> 1 Qt water
> 
> 1/2 cup non-iodized salt(I use 2-3 Tbspn and brine overnight]
> 
> 1/2 cup white sugar
> 
> 3 ounces white rum
> 
> 1 ounce lemon juice
> 
> 3sections garlic
> 
> 3 Tbspn pickling spice
> 
> 1/4 tsp lemon pepper
> 
> 3 bay leaves


Thanks, Crazy,  Don't you just love those recipes, they have been used to produce good products in those smokers forever.

The smaller perch fillets will take on smoke fairly quickly.  We will smoke some from time to time just for a change from deep frying which is are favorite.

Tom


----------



## disco

Hey, CM, I've never tried perch but these look great!

Disco


----------

